# Turtle shell?



## Longstreet1 (Jan 8, 2012)

We found a nice shell, what can I do with it? I figure there is something to be made, Thanks


----------



## ALwoodsman (Jan 8, 2012)

I have seen slate calls made out of them.  I have a couple that I have been meaning to do this with.  I have also seen rattles for Native American ceremonies made with them.  Many years ago I had one in my cabin that was used as an ashtray for my smoker friends.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 17, 2012)

lots of cool things are made with turtle shells....and I can't put my finger on any of my shell pics right now......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> lots of cool things are made with turtle shells....and I can't put my finger on any of my shell pics right now......


 find them then!  I thought of you right off the bat when I read the title!


----------



## Tvveedie (Jan 17, 2012)

i was thinkin maracas as well.  or a maraca until you find a match.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2012)

Tomi, I found your thread but the pics aren't showing up.......

hope this helps jogs your memory!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=469130&highlight=turtle+shell


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2012)

I`ve seen some nice pouches made from turtle shells.


----------



## scoggins (Jan 17, 2012)

turkey calls


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 17, 2012)

*Slate call*

Here is a slate call I made last summer.  Always lookin for shells now when I walk the woods.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 18, 2012)

sweet looking calls!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 18, 2012)

Longstreet1 said:


> We found a nice shell, what can I do with it? I figure there is something to be made, Thanks



What kind o shell/size?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 18, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Here is a slate call I made last summer.  Always lookin for shells now when I walk the woods.



Maximum utilization of available resources!


----------



## Stick (Jan 19, 2012)

I've got a pond behind my house and there are always vacant shells scattered through the woods.  Not a turtle expert but some big ones like this, right on down in size.  I'd be happy to help someone out with some shells if they are interested in them.  I would like to have a pot call made of one, I'll have to keep my eyes open.  wvdawg, nice job!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve seen some nice pouches made from turtle shells.



Any pics?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 19, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Here is a slate call I made last summer.  Always lookin for shells now when I walk the woods.



That is very nice.  I really like the turtle shell calls.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 19, 2012)

Where does someone get some slate to make a call?


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 19, 2012)

I know there are some supply stores that sell round blanks just for calls, but I make mine from the little chalkboards you can pick up at craft stores.  Just pop off the frames, rough cut the shape with a chop saw and then use tin snips to slowly snip and work the edges into the irregular shape of the shell.  Spot glue into place.  Plumbers putty to dress up the edges.  You can also use a piece of glass instead of slate, but I haven't personally tried that yet.
Striker is the toughest part for me if you want a turtle head!  
Check out some posts from Short Stop on here - Ryan makes some dandy ones!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks! I am gonna have to give it a try!


----------

